# Just added a Toro Powerlite to the stable



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have been on the look out for a good condition Toro Powerlite since last winter, after reading the great reviews on this forum from owners of these little light weight machines. I wanted one to replace the corded electric single stage I have for cleaning off the 2 large second story decks at the back of the house ( not a fan of corded OPE).

This one popped up for sale in a town just 25 minutes south of me and from the photos the condition looked decent, it ran and they were only asking $50.00. I arranged with the owner to check it out the same day the ad was posted. He was a young guy in his late 20's who had moved to the area with his wife about a year ago from the Toronto area. I asked him why he was selling the single stage (I saw a new 24" Husqvarna 2 stage in the corner of the garage). He said he didn't realize how much snow this area got and had bought the 2 stage Husky last winter and didn't need the little Toro anymore. He said his father had given him the Toro when they purchased their new home and moved here.

He started the 2 stroke machine with the electric starter (he said he could never get it started with the pull cord and he always used the electric starter) and it fired right up and ran well, but the exhaust was pretty smokey. I asked him what oil mix ratio he was using he replied that you had to mix oil with the gas. I said yes, but are you mixing 50:1 or 32:1, he said he thought it was maybe 2:1?? The condition of the machine was even better than the photos showed, rubber paddles and scraper bar were good, so I handed him $50.00 and brought it home.

Once home I gave it a closer inspection, this Powerlite is in really nice shape and appears to have seen little use during it's 22 years. According to the service manual this model # was made in 2000, the final year of Powerlite production. The primer bulb is brittle and torn, so that is possibly why it was difficult to start with the pull cord. 
Definite signs that the oil mix used has been too rich, the muffler was oily inside and oil residue from the exhaust was evident on the inside of the bottom cover. The exhaust ports had no carbon build up and there was no scoring on piston or cylinder. The belt, paddles and scraper bar look to be in good condition, definitely a few years left in them. Much of the external hardware and metal parts are like new and showing little to no corrosion.























































































I drained the fuel tank, it is hard to tell but the fuel does look like it has more oil than the 50:1 mix that is recommended. 










Will have to give it a thorough once over and cleaning and replace the primer bulb, but so far, I am very happy with the condition of this little machine and $50.00 is a good price for one of these in my neck of the woods, heck I just filled my fuel can with 24L of premium non ethanol fuel and it came to almost $50.00.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

$50: Canadian or U.S.??


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

rwh963 said:


> $50: Canadian or U.S.??


Canada Money.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Sweet machine, always nice to pick up something in good condition on the cheap.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

You will like that machine it moves a lot of snow for it's size. You got a decent deal


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I gave the Powerlite a good cleaning and wax job and the little guy looks almost new.
Installed a new primer and it started on the second pull of the cord, so that was the issue why previous owner could only get it started from cold with the electric starter.
Let it run in the driveway for a few minutes on this beautiful summer day, luckily no neighbours walking by giving me strange looks.














































OEM Toro primer bulb was $19.00CAD or 5 complete Chinese primers for $15.00CAD on Amazon Canada, no brainer. 
Exact size and identical to the original primer except for the embossed "PRIMER" lettering on the bulb. If the rubber degrades faster than the OEM, at least I have some spares. 
The original primer on my 1985 2 stroke Toro Power Shovel is still pliable, I guess they were using better grade rubber back then.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> I gave the Powerlite a good cleaning and wax job and the little guy looks almost new.
> Installed a new primer and it started on the second pull of the cord, so that was the issue why previous owner could only get it started from cold with the electric starter.
> Let it run in the driveway for a few minutes on this beautiful summer day, luckily no neighbours walking by giving me strange looks.
> 
> ...


Looks as good as new


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Fantastic job! I find myself gravitating to the Toro 2 stroke single stages. They are lightweight and move A-LOT of snow for the size.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Great deal and nice work freshening it up! I’m a big fan of lightweight Toro 2 stroke machines, they can do more than you’d think!


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

Ziggy65 said:


> I gave the Powerlite a good cleaning and wax job and the little guy looks almost new.
> Installed a new primer and it started on the second pull of the cord, so that was the issue why previous owner could only get it started from cold with the electric starter.
> Let it run in the driveway for a few minutes on this beautiful summer day, luckily no neighbours walking by giving me strange looks.
> 
> ...


Very well done! 
How I wish! I have been on the lookout for one of these for quite a while.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

quexpress said:


> Very well done!
> How I wish! I have been on the lookout for one of these for quite a while.


Thanks, I recall you had mentioned you had been looking for one also.
I see these machines come up for sale once in a while in Ontario, but they are usually 2 or 3 hours away or are in very rough condition. I definitely feel I lucked out getting this one so close to home and at a good price.
Sellers are usually asking $150.00 - $200.00 for machines in worse condition. I saw one advertised recently with a blown engine and in poor condition for $100.00.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

Ziggy65 said:


> Thanks, I recall you had mentioned you had been looking for one also.
> I see these machines come up for sale once in a while in Ontario, but they are usually 2 or 3 hours away or are in very rough condition. I definitely feel I lucked out getting this one so close to home and at a good price.
> Sellers are usually asking $150.00 - $200.00 for machines in worse condition. I saw one advertised recently with a blown engine and in poor condition for $100.00.
> Good luck with your search.


I agree. In this neck of the woods, they have been either in very rough shape ... or too expensive. I'm in no hurry and will wait. Thank you!


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Great machine. These lightweight two-strokes run like a scalded cat.
Love the lighter weight and maneuverability. Always worried they will burn themselves out running but they seem to last a long time.
My only issue is... that I always mistake the name for the little electric power shovel...


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I came across this ad for a used Powerlite that a small engine shop is selling for $350.00. 

They have written up quite the ad for the machine and include many photos and even a video.









Electric starters for Tecumseh snow blowers | Snowblowers | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


Genuine made in USA used Tecumseh electric starters. 5HP starters have the same three bolt fitment - $75 each. All 8-12 horsepower engine starters have the same 4 bolt fitment. The newer ones have two holes on the starter at the bottom while the upper two holes have their top ends open - $100...




www.kijiji.ca





I have attached the write up and a couple photos incase the ad disappears, is anyone familiar with this shop located in Mississauga, Ontario?

Here is the write up:
1 Yr Limited Prorated Consumer Engine Warranty Snow blower. Warranty includes both parts and labor. Coverage exactly like manufacturer.

1. Made by the best US snowblower body maker Toro and best US snowblower engine maker Tecumseh. 2. Excellent for snow up to 10 inches. Will remove a 16 inches wide path of snow in every pass. Please see the included video. 3. Quickly cleans driveways, sidewalks, patios and decks right down to asphalt/wood. Even picks up slush. 4. Pulls itself forward when it meets snow on the ground. 5. Lightweight but highly effective ultra-light gasoline engine snowblower. 6. One-pull easy start every time. Easy to start and use by ladies and seniors too. 7. Easier to start than the easiest to start lawnmower. 8. Two cycle/stroke engine. These are simpler and lighter weight engines with far fewer internal parts that allow these to be safely run at 4500 turns per minute versus 3200 turns allowed to four cycle engines. This translates to greater throw distance for lesser engine size and weight. 9. Two cycle engines produce power on every turn of engine versus every second turn of engine on four cycle engines. This means power at lower engine speeds and lesser intervals = greater torque = ability to throw more snow in same time. 10. Fresh oil every time therefore two cycle engines have a far longer life than four cycle engines in which oil is used again and again for long periods of time. 11. Gas to oil 50:1 ratio. Free brand new $10 oil measurement tool (Miximizer) included. 12. Carburetor just fully overhauled. 13. Snow exit chute opened, cleaned, and greased with lithium grease. 14. Brand new spark plug, snow scraper bar (see picture), engine pull starting cord, primer bulb, and fuel cut off petcock valve/tap. Original zinc coated steel hardware replaced by stainless steel at critical points - machine remains serviceable for indefinite period and looks better too. Toro uses hardware that once rusted, cannot be opened without damaging the machine – we have eliminated this Toro trick. 15. Fuel cut off valve installed to keep carburetor in new condition forever, and to start on first pull year after year. 98% of all small engine repairs are from fuel left standing in carburetors. Not on this one which we have modified. At end of every snow removal event, just cut off fuel from the petcock and let engine run till it dies. Carburetor will run dry and remain brand new forever. Engine will start like brand new year after year. 16. Does not damage delicate driveways, floors, or wood since it has rubber paddles and plastic scraper bar. 17. We electronically send you a manual written by us on 2 cycle engine snowblower starting and care. 18. Will easily fit inside any car interior or trunk even with handles installed or gas full in tank. 19. For off season storage, after removing gas, can be stored in any position without detriment including hanging from garage ceiling.

ABOUT US: Ron Small Engines – we are dealers for small engine sale, service, warranty, and repair to more than 80 small engine companies from USA to Japan. We take the best machines and make them better than factory. All manufacturers including Honda and Toro desperately want that the machine be replaced as soon as possible. We want that the machine be replaced as late as possible, until it’s true full life has been achieved – 40-70 years. We have written our own manuals. No copy paste from anywhere. Our manuals focus on longevity and ease of starting year after year forever. If there is a conflict between the factory manual and ours, follow ours. ------------------------------------------------------------------------- CONTACT: Ron Small Engines 3390 Wolfedale Road Mississauga, ON L5C 1W4 Tel.: 647-741-3331 Telephonic contact: 24/7/365 Sunday and public holidays closed. No Kijiji messages without a phone number. Contact by phone or text message preferred. Private calls go to voice mail. Leave voicemail or text 24/7. ------------------------------------------------------------------------- At our shop, masks must be worn and cover the nose and mouth or wear a face shield. Social distancing observed. ------------------------------------------------------------------------- PAYMENT METHODS: Interac via e-mailed Canadian bank to Canadian bank direct transfers preferred. You get an instant e-mailed receipt from our bank for these three methods. Debit and credit accepted. Sorry, AMEX not accepted by our bank. 2.65% added on all credit card purchases. Cash also accepted as a last preference. HST is charged on all sales including cash sales. ------------------------------------------------------------------------- ERRORS & OMISSIONS EXCEPTED! ------------------------------------------------------------------------- END


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> I came across this ad for a used Powerlite that a small engine shop is selling for $350.00.
> 
> They have written up quite the ad for the machine and include many photos and even a video.
> 
> ...


Looks like OneAcers garage


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

We just had 3 days of lake effect snow, which totaled close to 3 feet of dense heavy snow, so I had a chance to use this little gem for the first time and give it a good work out. I got the machine to clear off the 2 large second story decks at the back of the house after reading many members rave reviews recommending this light weight machine.

Let me say that this Powerlite really impressed me, light enough to easily carry up a flight of stairs yet plenty of power to get through heavy dense snow.

The first time I used it, the overnight snow was over a foot deep and wet on the bottom, it struggled a bit on full buckets but taking half width passes made it happier. I used it twice more on 8 -10" dense but not as wet snow and it performed fantastic, easily blowing the snow twice as far as the corded electric blower I had been using for the past 3 years. I then used it on the 4' tall pile off snow I pulled off the roof with the roof rake. This snow was compressed and solid, I used a shovel to break off big chunks and the Powerlite just ate through them with ease.

Very happy with my $50.00 purchase and yes, I love the smell of 2 stroke exhaust in the morning


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> We just had 3 days of lake effect snow, which totaled close to 3 feet of dense heavy snow, so I had a chance to use this little gem for the first time and give it a good work out. I got the machine to clear off the 2 large second story decks at the back of the house after reading many members rave reviews recommending this light weight machine.
> 
> Let me say that this Powerlite really impressed me, light enough to easily carry up a flight of stairs yet plenty of power to get through heavy dense snow.
> 
> ...


I have a 3650 toro and it does a great job


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

You got a great deal. Ronco engines! Just set it and forget it! Never heard of him.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Ziggy65 said:


> I love the smell of 2 stroke exhaust in the morning


Smells like... Victory!


----------

